# Fingernails, How do you like yours to look?



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

They are my natural nails. I like just a clear coat on my fingernails. I keep them mid-length and square but rounded on the edge.
I like color on other people but I am a plain jane when it comes to my fingernails.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 26, 2005)

I wear mine biten and nasty cuticles...I'm so horrible at maintaining my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like getting artificial ones, but then one month i don't have enough money to keep them up & so they come off and my real nail looks ugly & I don't like it anymore *lol*


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bubbles12_98* 
_I wear mine biten and nasty cuticles...I'm so horrible at maintaining my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like getting artificial ones, but then one month i don't have enough money to keep them up & so they come off and my real nail looks ugly & I don't like it anymore *lol*_

 

I was like that too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My cuticles hurt so bad!

Finally one day I got sick of the fake ones, ripped them off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and started babying my nails.  Now I don't have to do much. I give them a fresh coat once a week and file them down. As for my cuticles I just apply hand lotion about 3x's a day.  It's amazing how easy it is once you get them going!

I love how fake nails look but the $$ to keep them up is crazy.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't stand my nails without Gel Tips, I usually get French or Hot Pink.


----------



## user4 (Oct 26, 2005)

i used to use clear polish but it always comes off so now it's just nothing... i put color on it once in a blue but it doesnt last very long!


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm pretty obsessive about mine -- I do "manicures" twice a week. I keep them mid-length and always use nude polish. I've been using Revlon Quicksand for years -- it's not too pink or peach and not so sheer that you need a bazillion coats or gets streaky. But now it's discontinued. Boo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I stocked up on it but now I'm running low and I'm getting panicky.


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_j_t* 
_I'm pretty obsessive about mine -- I do "manicures" twice a week. I keep them mid-length and always use nude polish. I've been using Revlon Quicksand for years -- it's not too pink or peach and not so sheer that you need a bazillion coats or gets streaky. But now it's discontinued. Boo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I stocked up on it but now I'm running low and I'm getting panicky._

 

Oh that color sounds really nice. I love to wear nudes on toes and I was getting all excited until I got to the sad discontinued part.
I hope find a color like it soon and if you do please share the info


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 26, 2005)

I chew mine really badly and although I'd like to be able to stop, I don't seem to be able to.

I had fake nails for several years but eventually couldn't afford the time to have them re-filled etc, so I had them taken off. Then I chewed my real nails down really low again.


----------



## Jaim (Oct 26, 2005)

Natural! I love them when they're long, but working in a video store and opening/closing/putting away dvd's all day makes my poor nails chip a lot so I cut them short now. I seldom wear nail polish unless it's on the tips of my nails. I find my nails look more like claws since I have long, slender fingers. ;p


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 27, 2005)

Usually au naturel for music's sake but I'm not playing at the moment AND in fact, I just painted them with UD Brick Red because I'm having a fab girls' night out with two close female friends.

I do like to have my toenails always painted, but rarely ever do my fingernails.


----------



## dreams (Oct 27, 2005)

I just LOVE the natural look! I always gow mine naturally and manicure them by putting clear nail paint....(my tips whiten naturally) tee hee


----------



## xiahe (Oct 27, 2005)

i hate nail polish (i know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so my nails are always au naturale.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

I like natural nails, but I needed a change and started doing the acrylics again on my birthday so over a month ago. My hands just look better this way. Makes my fingers look longer and sleek. My boyfriend likes them too. I thought he was gonna bitch about them. Now I'm his personal back scratcher.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 27, 2005)

I had fake nails once for my Sweet 16 (wow, almost 10 years ago!!) and kept them on for about a week then bit them off. They ruined my nails for about a year. I would never get them again. I used to paint my nails funky colors every couple days when I was "alternative" in HS, now I don't have the time. I keep mine nicely filed w/o any polish. Now, my toes are another story, I always have polish on my toes. I have a lengthy tattoo on my right foot, and I'm always in Flip Flops so I maintain my tootsies! But, my hands I just keep nicely groomed!


----------



## katsey (Oct 27, 2005)

I wish I could wear nailpolish but I put it on and 10 minutes later, it's chipped no matter what I do or don't do. SO I've just given up and had to keep them short and naked. I wish I could have long, hard nails that don't chip but what can you do, right?


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 27, 2005)

I have to wear mine short as I type for my job.  I like to paint them with Chanel Rouge Noir though.  It's a shame it chipped like crazy.


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_ I hope find a color like it soon and if you do please share the info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm on a quest so I'll let you know what I come up with! So far, I suspect OPI Samoan Sand might be a possible replacement, but I have to see it in person to be sure


----------



## dreams (Oct 27, 2005)

I ALWAYS end up peeling/picking the nail polish off my fingers like 10 mins after I've put it on.....(I think its my nervous/unconsiousness...) :s


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 27, 2005)

I wear mine natural, no fake ones, but try to keep some polish on them at all times


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 28, 2005)

i keep mine natural, but i try to always keep them polished, like hikaru.  i used to be obsessed with only natural shades, but this season i'm really into deep dark vampy shades and bright cherry reds!


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bubbles12_98* 
_I wear mine biten and nasty cuticles...I'm so horrible at maintaining my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It's so hard to quit that habbit! I'd have to put polish on mine to keep from biting them and let the skin heal. Oh and lots and lots of cream! My hands are always so dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotten a WHOLE LOT better though since becoming an esthetician. My hands have to look perfect every day now.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't tend to my nails as much as i wish.  
does anyone know any good nail strengthening polish.   Because by the time I grow mine out and they look all nice and such one just seems to break and ruins it. hahaha.


----------



## Isis (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine are like that too. It's so frustrating. Try the Nail Tek ridge-filling strengtheners.


----------



## litlaur (Oct 29, 2005)

I stopped biting my nails about a year ago, so they're really weak and break easily. Right now they're all about fingertip length.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 29, 2005)

Usually you won't find me without Nail Envy on my nails.  I just LOVE that stuff, I once lost my bottle, and shortly thereafter all my nails started cracking, peeling and breaking. oh the horror.

For my toenails though, i usually ALWAYS have them painted.  I have like 60-70 colors that I can choose from.  I'm quite the nail polish junkie.


----------



## another_mac_addict (Oct 29, 2005)

My fingernails are always short and almost never painted. When I do use polish it's red, pale beige, white, black, or, my favorite, Essie Aruba Blue. If I'm feeling really high-maintenance I might put a coat of blue glitter polish over Aruba Blue. I do not paint my toenails.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 29, 2005)

I always have my toenails painted... always. However, like many others have said, I do not take care of my fingernails. I have tried before, but ever single time they grow out they break. It drives me crazy! So I am stuck cutting them back short and attempting to grow them out again. I love my nails long, because I am cursed with short fat little fingers. So painting them bright, bold colors when they are short is not a possibility. 

I also have very dry skin around my nails and I don't know if this has an affect on it. I have recently started using Vaseline Intensive Care Healthy Hand & Nail Lotion and so far it has been great. Even with the cold weather coming in my dry skin and nails are starting to look better. YEA!


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 29, 2005)

I always keep my nails short, I don't really like long nails, I find they just get in the way! Plus I draw and paint alot which I find incredibly hard to do with long nails. Occasionally I paint them, usually a dark or bright red or most recently MAC's Nightfall, a shimmery grey/black. My toe nails are always painted though, not sure why I just think it makes them look neater and prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again they are normally painted a darkish red or black.


----------



## banana (Oct 29, 2005)

I keep my nails short and natural.  I don't wear polish but I try to buff them regularly.  My cuticles are really dry right now and are kind of nasty.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 30, 2005)

NATURAL! Im trying to grow my natural nails without it getting chipped! but I had fake nails before.  Its pretty but it cost money and cant do much with it and after taking it off your real nails are really thin and ugly looking.


----------



## dotwarner_us (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't wear n/p on fingernails because I would leave a scratch of color on work papers when I would wear it. I only wear n/p on toenails.


----------



## pale blue (Oct 31, 2005)

I just have natural nails now, I don't let them go too far over my nailbed. I can't stand typing with nails either, the amount of typos I make is ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to bite mine for years, I think because of that my nails grow quickly and are very strong now? I'm not really sure. The reason I stopped was because, well it just looked gross to me.


----------



## Jillian (Oct 31, 2005)

I cut my nails down as short as I can because I have the worst picking habit ever. So inorder for me to keep it under control, I cut my nails down. I usually have polish on, pink or bronze. But I don't reapply it very often, so it's usually blotchy and chipped off!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 31, 2005)

i pick at my nails when i get nervous, so they pretty much always look like hell.

so i like them with a nice coat of black, hot pink or scarlet polish on them :]


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

They've been black for a few years. I only file them and trim them when they get too long.


----------



## Cedar (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never had fake nails because I'm just not that high-maintenance.  I also have to do all my dishes by hand because I don't have a dishwasher.  I normally like my nails short (because I do a lot of typing) with very dark burgundy polish.  

I do pick and chew at my cuticles, though.  Been doing it for 20 years, not going to stop.  Bad habits, sigh.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

I like my nails natural and unbroken but I travel a lot and carrying bags on and off planes and dragging them off luggage carousels tends to be very bad news.  Every time I get them all to a nice length one of them breaks - grrrr!

I had a set of acrylics in French manicure style done in Atlanta last year but it wasn't long before I managed to rip one off (which hurt!) so when I got back to the UK I had them soaked off.  The other factor was cost - here in London we don't have nail bars on every corner and my nearest nail salon charges about $80 to do a fill on acrylics which is much more than I paid for the initial manicure and pedicure together in Atlanta.


----------



## stevoulina (Nov 2, 2005)

I used to pick at my nails a lot,then stopped for quite some years and lately I've started this bad habit again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now I'm determined to stop this bad habit for good!I'm gonna let my fingernails grow long (but not too long ) and I'm gonna get some nice nail polishes in pastel colors for french manicure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also gonna get a base coat,a top coat,a cuticle remover and a weak nail hardener! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never had fake nails and I never will,because I hate anything fake!!


----------



## hinna (Nov 2, 2005)

I dislike fake nails with a passion. I prefer enhancing what one naturally has, and just as wearing layers of caked on foundation with make-up, i almost think of fake nails using the same concept. I think a well maintained look is essential, and overall appearance, including condition of nails, is important to that. Doing so many extra-curricular activities out of school as well takes up a lot of time, so it's nice to dedicate just a few hours a week to truly pamper myself and do my nails, deep cleanse and moisturise my skin and hair also. Apologies for a lengthy post - yikes - as far as my own nails go, i keep them square shaped with ever so slightly rounded corners. I smooth them out from ridges once every month to month and a half, but buff them up weekly and I try to remember to apply cuticle conditioning oil before i finally go to sleep. I keep them polished at all times, i find it protects the nail from the elements just like moisturiser and sunscreen does for the skin. I adore pinks, and deep reds or browns in different finishes, though i also love to use a particular golden-bronze shade with a silvery sheen - so very hard to describe, but incredibly subtle which gives a lovely take on a natural look.


----------



## miss_emc (Jul 24, 2007)

I hate acrylics they always ruin my nails so i just keep them natural and file them down to a decent length. I usually don't like wearing nailpolish cos at work we have to wear MAC shades and they chip like crazy and i cant be bothered putting on a new coat every day so i try to avoid wearing them. Its a shame because i LOVE OPI colours!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 24, 2007)

Mine can't wear acryllics because the pressure from the drills and nails makes my nails bruise and sometimes turn purple. 

And that happens anyways so I just have natural nails painted Nightfall or Nocturnelle.


----------



## KTB (Jul 24, 2007)

Totally natural. I'm lucky though becasue my nails grow well and are really strong by themselves. I hate polish on them though so you'll never see me wearing any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My toes however are almost never nekkid!! Maybe a little in the winter when no one sees them but as soon as I can start going barefoot around the house I start doing my toes


----------



## pookus (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 

 
_I can't stand my nails without Gel Tips, I usually get French or Hot Pink._

 
i'm exactly the same.  the very occasional red too, if i'm feeling saucy lol.  i would loooooove to be able to have natural nails, but since i was young, they have peeled, cracked and just been generally annoying, so i have had fakes for almost 12 years straight lol.  in that time though, they have gone from being pretty long to ones that only go about 1/8" past my fingertips or shorter.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 24, 2007)

Most of the time mine are short and natural, but I paint them a good bit too.

I always keep my toenails painted!


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2007)

Natrual, filed into a sqoval just shorter than my fingertips. I love natrual long nails, but I keep them short because it's more practical at work.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_I hate acrylics they always ruin my nails so i just keep them natural and file them down to a decent length. I usually don't like wearing nailpolish cos at work we have to wear MAC shades and they chip like crazy and i cant be bothered putting on a new coat every day so i try to avoid wearing them. Its a shame because i LOVE OPI colours!_

 
The art of dupe substiution.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

I keep my nails slightly shorter than the tip of my finger. I don't like dirt underneath them and it seems to be like a magnet.

I sometimes paint my nails. They're currently in OPI's "Give Me the Moon." I like dark colors, glitter, or pale, translucent colors.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 25, 2007)

I keep mine short because I do nails and massage a lot during the pedicures. I'm usually off during the beginning of the week, so I polish them using OPI's "Passion".


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 25, 2007)

Au naturel with a little bit of nail polish.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2007)

I try to get regular manicures every week to keep my nails prettily polished. And i absolutely can't stand the look of bare unpolished toenails. So gross!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 25, 2007)

I got a pink + white solar french manicure two weeks ago, and I love it! I got rounded-square tips so they're not so square-point, and not old lady-round....

They are pricey, but I love having nails that look classy, dressy, casual, well taken care of, pretty, and cute all at once. They go with everything I wear too.

I used to paint my own french manicures, but I was never 100% happy with the smile line, and even if I was, the polish would chip so quickly.

I like to paint my toenails differently every week or so. This week it's Lovin Pink by MAC. ^_^


----------



## xiahe (Jul 25, 2007)

i just keep mine neatly trimmed with a coat of clear polish on them (usually)...i LOOOOVE painting my toes, tho!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 27, 2007)

for now, short length with sheer pink nail polish and black lacy designs. sometimes i do red polish, but i find that it chips easier.


----------



## Deena (Oct 8, 2007)

I keep mine at a medium lenght, french manicured(all natural).I hardly ever wear any colored polish on them.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2007)

I like to wear a soft pinks on my finger nails like Lovin' Pink by M.A.C.  On my toes, I like to wear stronger colors like Rocker or Gee Whiz by M.A.C. 

If it's a special occasion, I will wear darker colors on my finger nails.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2007)

Short. I don't  bother with anything on them, I usually knock it off.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2007)

Short, clean, and neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear polish if I feel like really girling it up but I do a lot of manual labour which just chips it all off anyway so not very often. I hate having long nails and I dislike them on other people too.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 9, 2007)

I keep mine natural and usually forget about them (aside from keeping my hands clean and moisturized) until they start getting in the way or breaking because they get so long...haha..

If they all remain nice and long then I like to paint them pretty colours and stuff...

I love the look of fakes, but I don't wanna deal with the upkeep and the money...


----------



## frocher (Oct 9, 2007)

Very short and neat.


----------



## gypsiebabie (Oct 10, 2007)

i wear mine pretty short and try to keep them painted so i don't bite them...right now i'm alternating between lincoln park after dark and my private jet...i'm a little ocd about putting on a clear coat ever couple of hours so my polish is kind of thick and it doesn't chip easily...i wash my hands a lot at work so i use mary kay's emollient night cream every couple of hours...it does wonders!!! =)


----------



## LaItaliana (Oct 19, 2007)

I wear them fake now. with a tacky _but_ hot design
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just found a girl who is a true artist at designs so im happy.. used to have real, long nails that were always dark red but I got some money & finally got my nails done.

I like the way acrylics look better than long real nails.. To thin looking.... I actually like them to look thick.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 20, 2007)

I voted both natural and fake, as long my natural nails are grown out to the right lenght I love them with either Nail Envy or a french polish, I love the look of fake nails too though!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 24, 2007)

Long & natural- I carry a nutrient polish that dries in like 10 seconds and I "paint" them twice a week in between appointments or waiting in the car while my SO runs in to get something.

Sometimes I'm in the mood for color- recently, it's been dark blood red (vamp) and dark purple (vin goth) or a dark navy... when I do a dark color... I cut them short and file them and that's when I love to wear my super bling ring because the contrast is so obscene.


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been getting my nails wrapped for about 4 years now. They are my nails, but they've got acrylics over them. I keep them squared, with permanent french. It just looks so classy. It keeps me broke, but ya gotta do something to make yourself feel confident and beautiful. To me, it's my nails lol!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 25, 2007)

I prefer to have acrylic nails, honestly. I just don't have the time or patience to get them done every two weeks. My real nails are very fragile and break easily. I've used so many treatments. They help some. Still, despite all my efforts my nails won't grow much past the tips of my fingers without breaking.

I do them myself three or four times a week. I trim my cuticles, shape my nails and then do two layers of treatment, paint them and then the top coat. Sometimes, I use decals. I think they're fun. I usually only wear those on my thumbs though. I've gotten really good at doing my nails myself.. but I still wish they would grow longer.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I prefer to have acrylic nails, honestly. I just don't have the time or patience to get them done every two weeks. My real nails are very fragile and break easily. I've used so many treatments. They help some. Still, despite all my efforts my nails won't grow much past the tips of my fingers without breaking._

 
Acrylics probably make it worse, no?  If your nails are naturally fragile or weak, acrylics would only weaken them further.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_ I do them myself three or four times a week. I trim my cuticles, shape my nails and then do two layers of treatment, paint them and then the top coat. Sometimes, I use decals. I think they're fun. I usually only wear those on my thumbs though. I've gotten really good at doing my nails myself.. but I still wish they would grow longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*hugs*  Keep babying them and they may start to reward you.  It takes 9 months for the emerging nail (from the cuticle area) to reach the point where you clip it.  So maybe after a year or so, you'll see a real difference.  Keep it up!


----------



## Nox (Dec 11, 2007)

Gels and acrylic tips can look nice on some hands.

But for me, I prefer to care for my own nails and grow them out to look nice.  I don't have a problem with chewing, but my nails are naturally towards the more brittle end, so I have drink my protein shakes and do silk treatments.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

I prefer white tips, as I'm a bartender and regular polish/airbrushed tips fade/chip too easily on me.  The reason I prefer them vs. my real nails is because I'm a horrible nail biter and will bite them down until they're pretty much nothing..and thats definately not hot when I have to serve drinks & take/give money to customers.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 11, 2007)

I like them natural, with polish, of course.  But I chew on the skin around my fingers, so my hands never look very nice.


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

I always paint my toenails and rarely paint my fingernails but I'm totally obsessive about buffing them to a shiny, polished finish and applying cuticle oil around the nail bed every night. I keep them mid length and use my Essie Crystal nail file to keep nails to a nice squoval shape. When nails get too dry with all the buffing, I'll break down and apply nail polish for a few days. I can't stand acrylic fake nails!


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 21, 2007)

my nails are naturally long...and even if theyre short
i have long nail beds so they look quite long if you get me?
i ALWAYS wear navy grey or black nail varnish lately!
and i dont mind when it chips as i think it looks abit rock chick!


----------



## MACActress (Dec 22, 2007)

My nails are natural, because I don't want to wreck them and I don't really like the way that acrylics look. 

Most of the time they're short, sometimes they're longish but not often, since they end of breaking. 

I'm all about the vampies though. My fave. nail color is dark green/navy. I like white as well (OPI Peace, baby is beautiful) and red is awesome.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 23, 2007)

i have pink & white acrylic overlays on my nails and have done for the past 3 years


----------



## liv (Dec 23, 2007)

I like mine to be (almost always) short, a smidge below my fingertip, shaped into the 'squoval', not too square and not too oval.  Recently I've been wearing darker manicures (Revlon Midnight Affair at the moment...it's my knockoff Chanel Blue Satin), but I like light pinks, nudes, and even just a clear topcoat too.  I've never worn acrylics, gel tips, or any of that, and I don't ever plan on it.  I've actually been complimented on my nails a lot, and been asked if they were fake, so I lucked out, because they are strong, don't peel, grow quickly, and are a nice shape.  
I'm mostly concerned with them being clean, and I hate when people have gunk under their nails.  Ick.  I love giving myself pedicures, but I tend to space them out quite a bit, my pedi polish is usually pretty beat up before I do them again.  I like pinks and reds on my toenails.


----------



## bellasera (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a French manicure that I did myself.  It looks great. Plus I have super long natural nails.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had gel nails since May '07 and I love them.  I have to wear latex gloves at work, and it was killing my natural nails so I couldn't grow them out because all the moisture in the gloves would just crack and peel the nails and of course anything applied to the nails would peel off too, so after much hesitation I got gel nails and now I don't want to go back to natural.  

I don't consider them "fake," though because it is my natural nail there for the length, just with gel over it.  I don't have fake tips, unless a nail lefts bad or breaks (only have had to get 3 nails replaced in all these months).  

I wear them as a french manicure, which looks great no matter what I am doing which is so nice!  I don't talk about my toenails, though... haha, those are neglected.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 15, 2009)

My nails are naturally very strong so I just let them do thier thing, they are always all different lengths, but I do keep them polished, heavily! 
They are long enough to get called grim at work!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2009)

Natural, slightly long and polished. My nails are pretty strong and they grow fast so it's easier to keep them a bit longer.


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

All natural, usually with a cream polish on them, and always super shiny!


----------

